# Need some input?



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

I am building a web site and would appreciate some input on what you think. http://www.hummelscustomcreations.com

Second thing is I have been doing a lot of reading on how to build your ranking for natural web searches and one way is to have links to your site on other sits, with a lot of us on LJ's having web sites would we want to trade links I will put a your link on my site if you put mine on your site what do you think?


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey there Greg I'd be interested in finding out more on your host. I'm looking to make a website but don't know where to really start.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Couple of things on the site, i didnt get real deep into it but heres my comments on the main page. This is where you want to suck them in deeper into your site so they can see your work. So when you speak of the 6 week wait time (which i certainly think is a reasonable time table) its an instant negative to your home page. Let them know that they are getting a one of a kind hand crafted piece that will be passed on for generations (where you say to children and their children kinda runs on a bit).

Next id move the area about the woods you use to a new page. It will entice the potentail customer to click and see what wood you use. Lets say you have an option to click on oak or mesquite (from the home page) Once they click you can bgin showcasing your work. From there they can click again on the item where you can explain about it as well as a place to click to get them to the shopping cart.

Treat your homepage like the front door of a business. You want it to look interesting (oooh whats that?), give the general feel of what you do (custom furniture store), and show off some good stuff (that pic you have is great). But you aint makin any money until they get in the store and youve got to get them inside .. tease em and lead em along. Come check out the oak and mesquite ive got over here. Id like to see some mesquite … right this way sir. Here is my kick ass mesquite coffee table .. how much you ask … $600 …ive gotta have it …. sold!!!


----------



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

Brandon
I did allot of looking for a web host and I decided to use I Page http://members.ipage.com/web-hosting
They give you several choices on how to build your site; so far I am happy so far.

chrisstef
Thank you for the input! it is a work in progress I will make some changes I think I have changed it 100 times lol but each time I like it more and more.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Lightening the colors would be nice. It's too close to the tones in the woods you use, and it washes them out sometimes. I'd go with a brighter, white (more like tan) colored background.

Font size could be reduced slightly, and the text could use some more work. Though it is important to use key words for SEO, you still have to make it sound interesting. Instead of saying "Mesquite" three times within just as many sentences, use a few pronouns every now and then. It's not going to hurt you that much, and people who read it are going to enjoy it more. With your pictures, try to use to incorporate the "alt" property as google and search engines can't read pictures, but the "alt" tag, which is actually for when a picture doesn't show to describe what it is, will read, and will place you on the results. Also rename your pictures to what they are pictures of. It'll help.

Get rid of the cheesy background in the table pictures for something of a more natural background, (in a room where it might appear naturally as decor), or use a plain backdrop like you do for the clocks. the grape fields detract from the focus of the setting, and don't inspire the pieces use.

I agree with moving the terms and conditions of custom work to a separate page, possibly showing a few custom pieces, and add form from the store page there.

Additionally, move the contact/more info page to it's own page, or place it under a separate "contact" page, where you can detail the many ways people can get in touch with you, and a link to that page either under each item, or somewhere general and small on the store pages.

the woods info, I agree can be done as a section, with multiple pages, each page dedicated to a wood you use. In doing so you can "tell a story" about each type of wood, maybe some of the conditions it grows under, (thinking like mesquite being a tough wood, able to withstand the high desert heats, it's gnarled shapes give it character and a sense of mystique, like the old cowboys in westerns the name of the wood inspires… Or what have you. Maybe oak as being a wood people are familiar with, often planted in parks, It's strong durable wood one of the most loved woods in the furniture industry, capable of growing 100ft tall (or whatever), and native to the northeast… again, just tell an interesting story)....

By elaborating you can also boost some of your search results.

Also, although many people like putting links on their pages, and allowing people to "like" their stuff on facebook and such, it's a bit extraneous, and I suggest keeping it minimal. Also watch who you link to, as you may end up sending your browsers elsewhere.

Another thing you might consider, if you have a workshop or showroom space, have a map of some sort to allow people to visit, or maybe something saying "visit by appointment" or what have you. At the very least, make sure to include some general location. If there's not a P.O. Box, or a location of some sorts, sometimes people can feel it's a little sketchy. On the other hand, if you're doing it out of your home, you may want to provide yourself with some level of privacy…

I hope that all doesn't come across as too negative. I do a little web work and SEO, and often this is the same advice I give to a lot of people.

It's really good to see someone start a business, and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

Thank you for your input, I don't mind constructive criticism.
It is and I think it always will be a work in progress.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Greg, I think your work is great. I wish I could have seen a top down shot on the end tables. You describe one as having glass inlaid into the table top but no picture to see it as the title was interesting. Also most of your shots are low to show the base which is good to see the base and the side of the table, but I would like to see a shot or two of what it looks like when I am standing near it pointing it out to my friends what an excellent craftsman you are.

Just my opinion.


----------



## ub52 (Mar 25, 2010)

Greg, I think your site looks great. I for one like the colors in your theme. However, I agree with BobTheFish, the backgrounds in the images on the homepage detract from what you are showing.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

One of the best books you could read on this subject is* "Don't Make Me Think"* by Steve Krug.

I have years of creating, hosting, and being webmaster on a number of sites, and this will give you the most usable information and it is easy and fun to read.

Highly recommend it, you will find most of the above comments regarding your site are right on the money!!

One of mine has had a white background with dark text (think of how well these words show up as you read the text) since 1992, and we get numerous comments on the ease of "readability". We compliment that with lots of photos and have had great success.

All the Best!


----------



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your input it has been a great help, I have made alot of chances and will continue to it is a work in progress, I will get different pictures soon.
Thank you again, keep them coming =)


----------



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

Ok Have done some major changes, Are thay better or worse?
Still working on the pictures.
http://www.hummelscustomcreations.com


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

So far, MUCH better….. I like the contact info on its own page, and the bit about where you are (and lack of showroom) is perfect.

The wood description pages are great too, and I like the pictures accompanying them.

Finally, that picture that you use on the front page, the one beside the text that reads, "Our premium-quality, handcrafted, one of a kind, live edge wood end tables…." is MUCH better than the others.

I'll pop back when I have a bit more time, or I have some more ideas.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I agree, it is much easier to read now.

With a less cluttered background in your photos as was mentioned, it will make another big difference!

Another thing you can do is use a limited depth of field when taking the photos, that way the background blurs slightly instead of being in focus as well.

Maybe this photo below is not the best example, but you see what I mean…?
The head is in focus but even the back of the colt is starting to blur, it draws your eye to the part in focus.










And yes, he does have teeth now…


----------



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

Thank you I will give it a try, Just need more time in the day.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Greg great changes to the site .. i think it flows really well. Id love to read more about your blacksmithing, that could be another great addition to the site as well. Knowing that something is totally hand crafted using those techniques is awesome. Keep up the work im sure itll pay off for you.


----------



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your input, it has been a great help.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Greg, the site looks very good. Much improved. Not to nitpick but I saw some spelling errors.
1. The picture of the Angel Oak is labeled as Angle Oak. (I transpose a lot of the time, also)
2. The name of the creek that you hike for the walnut trees should be capitalized.

Other than that, I like the site very much.


----------



## GregH (May 15, 2008)

Thank you, still a work in progress.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Greg,
In my opinion there will always be room for tweaking a web site as products evolve,added or deleted. In other words the wed site will never truly be finished. As you say it's a work in progress and not an abundance of time to work on it, something we are all faced with.
As you make these changes keep in mind your goal of " how to build your ranking for natural web searches".
One mistake I made was thinking that a picture of my work is all that I needed but the search engines don't recognize pictures as a search item. They find pictures by the text attached to them. The solution it to label your pictures with searchable text, keeping in mind the relevancy of the information. The challenge is doing this without being too wordy or confusing. I don't think "wordy" is a real word. *)* 
Link building adds validity for the search engines and boosts your ranking. Posting on forums ,like your are doing here, will improve your ranking. FaceBook, Twitter and all of the social media sites help build your presences on the web but remember to always add you web site to your signature line.
Each step is a small piece of the puzzle.
I think that is cool to mix your different skills to produce beautiful tables.
Good Luck
Keith
Good Luck


----------

